# DIY Phosphates...



## bigwheel (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmm never heard of baking soda being useful for the task at hand. Swear a person learn something new every day on this place. As far as I can tell phosphates is simply food grade soap aka surfactant. Farmer's been using it for years for foliar cotton spraying in the form of some stuff called Wix which is designed to reduce the surface tension of the water producing smaller bubbles thereby making the water wetter and mo able to adhere to the cotton leaves. If you want phosphates in the meat you should be able to buy it thataway at the store. Nearly all the pumped..injected..enhanced meats chicken fish from the store contrain phosphates. Real common ingredient in storebought sausage. I shot up two butts with FAB C. Last night. Got em on to cooking this AM. FAB C is really for chickens but I didnt have any FAB P which is for hawgs. Old Joe Ames always say C and P was the same thang. Fab B has some dark roast beef flavors added. Do not want the pig to taste like roast beef but it all tastes like chicken ya know? 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 7, 2009)

I was just getting ready to ask you on the other thread why
you injected Fab C into your butts.....you ain't some dumb
as you look.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 7, 2009)

Well cleared all the cobwebs outta my spice box and found nary a sign of any Fab P.  I went through a bunch of that stuff on brisket. Works great cuz it dont make the meat turn to a shade of tan or leave any dark pecker tracks.  It actually hard for a person to tell if it been shot up at all with C or P. Just makes it a little mo juicy and changes the texture of brisket into steak.

bigwheel


----------



## Steve78412 (Sep 7, 2009)

Cisco, you must have a different formulation for Baking Powder than we have in the US.

Clabber Girl, the most common Baking powder here, contains [from their web site]: Cornstarch, Bicarbonate of Soda, Sodium Aluminum Sulfate, Monocalcium Phosphate

Steve


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 7, 2009)

Well there ya go. monocalcium phosphate. That must be whut does the trick. 

bigwheel


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 1, 2009)

Well thanks a lot for the scientifical expurimentation. I will take Clabber Girl off the injectables list. Nearly bet if there is a place in Oz that sells briskets you could find some which are "enhanced" i.e. shot up to the gills with phosphates. Wally World is a prime example in this part of the world of a place where they are readily available. 

bigwheel


----------



## Steve78412 (Oct 10, 2009)

Cisco,

Don't give up on injecting. You focused on one of the ingredients of Fab-B.

Forget about that one component and look at the rest.

FAB B Contains: Hydrolyzed soy protein, vegetable oil (soybean and or corn, cottonseed), sodium phosphates, mono sodium glutamate, autolyzed yeast extract, disodium inosinate and guanylate, xanthan gum.

Skip the soy protein and phosphates. The xanthan gum is a thickener, so out it goes. That leaves the MSG, Oil, the yeast extract and the two disodium chemicals. The two disodium chemicals are flavor enhancers and likely hard to get, so out they go.

The yeast extract is rich stuff. Check your Vegemite, I suspect that it is mainly autolyzed yeast extract. A little goes a long way, just like the MSG.

We have two ingredients, now what about the oil. I'm not sure the MSG is oil soluble, so it likely needs to be dissolved in the Vegemite. The sodium phosphates is an emulsifier to keep the oil from separating from the water soluble ingredients. I think this is starting to come together. 

We could dissolve the MSG in the Vegemite and then whisk in oil, injecting before it has a chance to separate. We could also dissolve everything in water or wine, or bullion and forget about the oil.

If it were me, I would go with a strong bullion, like twice as strong as recommended. I can't be cheap bullion cubes. It needs to be a quality beef base or good bullion like Knorr. Write down the proportions as you go.

Start there and add a tiny amount of Vegemite. Once that tastes good, (stop before it overpowers) add a pinch of MSG. It is easy to over-do the MSG.

Sounds like a plan to me. Vegemite is hard to come by here in the Texas Tropics, I'll check Amazon and see if I can get some. I'm in.

Steve


----------

